
Silicon Valley would be wise to follow China’s lead - DLay
https://www.ft.com/content/42daca9e-facc-11e7-9bfc-052cbba03425
======
myth_drannon
Absolutely brutal. First were the Japanese and now the Chinese with that kind
of insane work environment. Nothing interesting or creative will comes out of
it, just copycats of US companies.

~~~
mankash666
Completely concur that the work environment is brutal. It's unsustainable to
say the least, and for FT to advice SV to "follow" this is insanity.

I completely disagree with the whole "copycat" claim though. One needs to
travel to China to understand this better.

